# Starting P90x ... i remain confident that we can finish the 90 days.



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll post here from time to time with updates.  I am most excited about the nutrition planning that comes with the box.  (not the ridiculous supplements and energy drink / bars they try to sell you , but the actual... what do i cook planning)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

P90x??

10chars


----------



## irish_handgrenade (Apr 29, 2009)

a new fad workout, i guess it is supposed to last for 90 days but i dunno.  the only diet/ workout that can do that works is: THE ONE THAT YOU STICK WITH.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

its an incredibly hyped up 90 day workout challenge.

i'm sure that I could make up my own workout to follow for 90 days and have similar results, but there's always the motivation factor.  I'm sure you have flipped past the infomercial... i've seen it on tv and I just have whatever comes in over the rabbit ears.


----------



## boingo (Apr 29, 2009)

www.crossfit.com.  It's free.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 29, 2009)

Diet/workout challenges NEVER work long term. It doesn't matter how long they are, 9 days, 9 months, 9 years! Once you deviate (Get in the "Look at all the weight I lost... I can have a bigger peice of cake!" mentality.) you're going to balloon right back up. Your body isn't meant to lose massive amounts of weight.

Instead of doing 90 day challenges, work on life long lifestyle changes to live healthier and not just skinnier.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

i appreciate the advice, but this isn't a "massive weight loss" type of challenge.   This is more of a tone-up type of thing.  i don't have tons of weight to lose, but i am interested in returning to the body i had 10 years ago~

This is also not just something that will be put away when it is over - and hopefully with the nutrition tools, I will have an arsenal of recipes that I like and be able to make the lifestyle change that I am looking for in the kitchen.

I have heard of crossfit, once we finish this program i will definitely look at supplementing some of those workouts... rather than buying the next set of P90x dvd's.


You see this dvd set is a "graduation from nursing school oh look you have time to work out again because you aren't studying for a living anymore" celebration.

I like this idea more than crossfit because its actually something to watch while i do the workout...somehow its more movtivating to have the visual stimulus.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2009)

*re*

1 word.   


Torrent


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

is torrent a crossfit workout?

or do you mean stealing the p90 videos?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2009)

*re*

No not stealing.  but i highly suggest you look at one of the DVD's either through torrent, yahoo video, google video or whatever video source you like to go to before spending the money there asking for the set.  It's nothing more then hyped up resistance exercises and a stretching video.  Just dont want to see you get taken without knowing what they really are.

Corky


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 29, 2009)

I appreciate the advice, but this was given to me as a gift


----------



## EMTCop86 (Apr 30, 2009)

My husband has the P90X also. He loves it. He just does the work outs and not the diet plan. I was thinking about starting it also. It looks fun. Will be a nice change from doing the elliptical and bowflex all the time.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jun 9, 2009)

I am actually starting it myself hopefully next week, once I recieve it and have a couple days of planning and preparation.  I am really exicted!


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 9, 2009)

I often stumble across the infomercial when channel surfing late at night at work.  I will say this:  It definitely has some of the craziest freaking before-and-after shots I've ever seen.  So much so that I'm actually tempted to try it.


----------



## sop (Jun 9, 2009)

EMTCop86 said:


> My husband has the P90X also. He loves it. He just does the work outs and not the diet plan. I was thinking about starting it also. It looks fun. Will be a nice change from doing the elliptical and bowflex all the time.



So it is not required to do the diet too?


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Diet/workout challenges NEVER work long term. It doesn't matter how long they are, 9 days, 9 months, 9 years! Once you deviate (Get in the "Look at all the weight I lost... I can have a bigger peice of cake!" mentality.) you're going to balloon right back up. Your body isn't meant to lose massive amounts of weight.
> 
> Instead of doing 90 day challenges, work on life long lifestyle changes to live healthier and not just skinnier.



It isn't just a typical "do this workout, and eat these foods" program.  The weight loss isn't massive as in a gastric bypass surgery, or even a starvation diet (akin to the velocity diet).  You eat right and workout...it's actually pretty similar to 'The Biggest Loser' minus the 6-8 hours a day of working out.  The workouts are intense and vary after 3-4 weeks, but not any more intense than a basic training workout similar to what we do in the military (which for some is intense).  Combined with this is the diet plan that gives you better food choices to make so you can easily transition this into a lifestyle change.  You work in steps and easily learn to accomodate different types of foods into a diet that you can manage.  Yes, they do have meal plans, but the overall goal is to get you to eat a balanced ratio of carbs to fruits to proteins to fats to vegetables...you get the idea.  It's goal-oriented, and set for long-term success vice short term results. 

I understand your concern that if you have the same "eat cake" mentality that you will never lose it...but this isn't about cutting anything.  You just have to learn to portion that into your daily intake.  And after doing the program for 90 days, it's pretty easy to lead a healthier lifestyle.

To the OP - It's easy to do the program for a week or two and then start to slack.  If you're committed to the program, be sure to budget the hour/hour and a half time into your day to do the workouts.  It's no different than if you're doing any type of workout.  I have done the program with a buddy in the military, and it is pretty brutal for the first few weeks.  Be sure you have some sort of baseline fitness level before doing this program.  If you've been relatively sedentary prior to starting this program, I recommend doing some of the Cardio X routines for a bit to get your fitness level up.  Drink plenty of water, get plenty of rest, and stay focused.  Once  you get done with the first week, it's downhill from there.  Good luck.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the encouragement.  We are doing the "lean" workout which is a little more cardio oriented before we go on to the full on p90x.  Its been a good transition.  The awesome thing is, i'm doing yoga again.  honestly i've never been fitter than when i did yoga 4 times a week, road my bike to work everyday and rockclimbed in my free time.   It feels good to get down low into the warrior poses although i have to admit, i was cursing him the first time i tried the video... "%^#QW^&%^@ ANOTHER FREAKING VINYASA??@@TQT$T^^^@@!!!"   But now i'm rolling with it, i skip some of the pushups and i still can't get back into crane, but, its coming back.  we'll see what its like in another 120 days or so!  For those of you who are tempted to try it, the hardest part is, as murph pointed out, budgeting in that hour workout everyday.  An hour really isn't that much, but it becomes alot when you are sitting there thinking... i can't eat dinner till 10:00 if i work out?!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've done this program (mostly) but I haven't had time to do a consistent ninety days of training as the program is intended. I always do the Cardio-X 3 times a week though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2009)

It's been over 90 days... how did it go?

Got any of the famous P90x Before/After pics?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 31, 2009)

i got waylayed about halfway through.  Wife and i both got sick and stayed sick for about 2 and a half weeks.  I'm waiting until after i test for nursing licensure (on next tuesday) to start again.  I have stayed pretty consistent in doing the cardio workouts 1-2 x a week and hiking about 6 miles.  I saw another one of their infomercials late the other night and got inspired again.  I know I can do this.  The workouts do go quickly once you start them


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool! Post your updates when you have them. I'm thinking about it, my wife bought the DVDs and they've been sitting in the box.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

P90X, well, firegrounds.com and crossfit are two workout programs I've been told are relatively "better" 

P90X, problem with that, is it has no maintenance phase. The whole 90 days, once it's over, your "maintenance" is restarting from day 1 vs multiple other workout programs that can last anywhere from 120 days, (per level) to 365 day workout programs (like crossfit, no two days are ever the same) 

And just be careful about the dieting stuff, if it's really high on that protien shake garbage (no offense to anyone else) it's going to do you no good. (protein shakes have been found to be less productive, not in muscle growth, but in the fact your body becomes incredibly dependent on that "boost" of protein over time to maintain musclemass, vs not taking protein and building the muscle naturally. ) and also, one good dietary plan.

forget about the deep fried foods, and breaded meats. It helps. I lost 4% body fat just by cutting those out of my meals. 

Good luck though, no doubt in my mind P90X works, but it's after the 90 days, which is where you'll be stumped. Will you restart again from day 1? Or will you look into another program? Or will you just allow your body to return to it's normal state after those 90 days? Those are the questions going through my mind, that's the milestone. 

Good luck.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Cool! Post your updates when you have them. I'm thinking about it, my wife bought the DVDs and they've been sitting in the box.



Just do them, you have the workouts. (not getting under your skin or nothing, don't get me wrong)

You have P90X already, just do the workouts, stick to them (even add to them if you like, just don't over-train) and you'll have results without a doubt. If you stick to it that is. 

But as I said to the OP, after the 90 days, what decision will you make?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 4, 2009)

at that point hopefully i will do a variation of the workout.   It'll be nice and cool here. climbing season is coming up.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> at that point hopefully i will do a variation of the workout.   It'll be nice and cool here. climbing season is coming up.



I'm just letting you know, I'm not making fun of you, or calling you out, or anything like that.

I was just pointing the 90 day thing out. P90X does in fact, work. No questions at all about it.

But I was just pointing the milestone out. P90X is a great program, but has that one flaw, unlike firegrounds, crossfit, etc. Once the 90 days are up, only recourse is to restart from day one. Or else you'll just return your body back to go, and don't collect $200. (figuratively) 

Lots of people I know who've finished P90X, go straight to firegrounds, and/or crossfit right after. Different tempo, and sometimes even higher tempos depending how hard you push yourself.

after 90 days, you'll be L3 on firegrounds, and for crossfit, you'll be right on par.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 4, 2009)

oh man this is definitely about the lifestyle change from sedentary student to a person who has 4 days off a week to start enjoying life again.

Don't get me wrong, i'm still continuing the education, but you have gotta believe me, i was so much fit before i became a full time student.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

8jimi8 said:


> oh man this is definitely about the lifestyle change from sedentary student to a person who has 4 days off a week to start enjoying life again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm still continuing the education, but you have gotta believe me, i was so much fit before i became a full time student.



I know how that works, just gotta find "That one routine" that suits you while you've got "free time"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 5, 2009)

That_Guy said:


> Lots of people I know who've finished P90X, go straight to firegrounds, and/or crossfit right after. Different tempo, and sometimes even higher tempos depending how hard you push yourself.
> 
> after 90 days, you'll be L3 on firegrounds, and for crossfit, you'll be right on par.



What is firegrounds? I was searching and can't find it.


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 5, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> What is firegrounds? I was searching and can't find it.



my bad, it's FiregroundFitness.com I just call it firegrounds.

http://firegroundfitness.blogspot.com/


----------



## anezay2004 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Cant Wait*

To hear your results. I am interested myself


----------



## EMTCop86 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm doing the Power 90 right now then I might go to the P90X


----------



## O3YhZW9IOmZXRjc4MjczVzxtX (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey! I also went through P90X (considering starting my second round)

How did you do?


----------



## newguy (Oct 10, 2009)

*p90x*

Hey P90X is great, i lost about 38 pounds from doing the program once a day w/ cardio. crazy thing is...i stopped using supplements so most of it was water weight that i lost. i ate whatever the heck i wanted...i had ice cream every other night. i didn't run far about 3 miles everyday, and 6 to 8 miles on Yoga days. i'm about to start my second round when i get back from iraq (which is in a couple of days.)

i wonder how my endurance will be once i start swimming and doing P90X w/ cardio everyday...


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Oct 19, 2009)

*wonder how my endurance will be once i start swimming and doing P90X w/ cardio everyday...*

I wouldent do an extreme amount of cardio every day. I am also a certified persoanl trainer. Swimming is GREAT cardio, but remember that you need to rest as well. you wouldent run a car a full speed every time you drove it. give your body a break. 

but at least you have goals. that is the most important thing


----------



## DT4EMS (Oct 19, 2009)

I am having great results with P90X. I don't always get the full hour..... sometimes I only get about 35-45 minutes. Mainly due to work and other training. I have my class on Mon/Thurs then I train in BJJ on Tuesdays then I teach private Kali lessons on Weds/Sat so usually I get up early to get my P90X in. 

It makes for some really long days. I can tell you at 40 I am in awesome shape. Largely due to this program.

I can only imagine where I would be if I could stick to a good diet and get the full hour.


----------

